# after job interviews, how long to wait



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello,

I had a job phone interview from an Ontario company 3 weeks ago. The interviewer (the hiring manager himself) likes me and told me that the only challenge she may encounter regarding my candidacy is the waiting period due to my requirement of a sponsorship (that is LMO and so forth). She would like the post to be filled by early January 2011. I sent a follow-up to the hiring manager as well as the HR who arranged the phone interview schedule. I believe that the hiring manager (VP) is very busy to entertain my follow-up email. Fortunately, the HR personnel replied to email, thanked my follow-up and assured that my papers are still in her desk and no decision has been made. She also mentioned that the hiring manager is very busy and is seldom in office. Hence, the hiring decision delay.


Oh, and also during the interview, the hiring manager told me to prepare for a 2 and 1/2 hours video conference interview with some of his team members.

How much does it take in Canada to respond to interviews like this? I actually have the hiring manager's mobile number because it was recorded during his call. But, I am very hesitant to call him understanding that he has a very busy schedule (as his position implies). How does job interview follow-ups and courtesy work in Canada? Is it acceptable or annoying to follow-up? 

I really appreciate your kind information and help...

Thank you very much.


Miraculousmedal  :ranger:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

miraculousmedal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had a job phone interview from an Ontario company 3 weeks ago. The interviewer (the hiring manager himself) likes me and told me that the only challenge she may encounter regarding my candidacy is the waiting period due to my requirement of a sponsorship (that is LMO and so forth). She would like the post to be filled by early January 2011. I sent a follow-up to the hiring manager as well as the HR who arranged the phone interview schedule. I believe that the hiring manager (VP) is very busy to entertain my follow-up email. Fortunately, the HR personnel replied to email, thanked my follow-up and assured that my papers are still in her desk and no decision has been made. She also mentioned that the hiring manager is very busy and is seldom in office. Hence, the hiring decision delay.
> 
> ...


The hiring process in Canada is reportedly quite slow compared to that in the UK. I would suggest you DO NOT contact the hiring manager but keep in touch with the individual who interviewed you. Try not to get discouraged and do not stop your efforts to find another employer.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> The hiring process in Canada is reportedly quite slow compared to that in the UK. I would suggest you DO NOT contact the hiring manager but keep in touch with the individual who interviewed you. Try not to get discouraged and do not stop your efforts to find another employer.


Hello Auld Yin,

Thank you very much for sharing that. The hiring manager is the person who interviewed me (his position is VP) and I am applying for a Director position. Can I contact him? Or just follow-up with the HR person?

Thanks again...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

miraculousmedal said:


> Hello Auld Yin,
> 
> Thank you very much for sharing that. The hiring manager is the person who interviewed me (his position is VP) and I am applying for a Director position. Can I contact him? Or just follow-up with the HR person?
> 
> Thanks again...


Sorry I misunderstood. I would stay with the HR person in the short term. You might want to ask him/her their opinion on you contacting the VP direct.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> Sorry I misunderstood. I would stay with the HR person in the short term. You might want to ask him/her their opinion on you contacting the VP direct.


Hello Auld Yin,

Thank you very much. That is truly a big help. 

Hope you won't mind my next question. Do you thunk it's fine contacting the HR now? My last follow up with her was 26 October which she responded in 2 days. I don't want to be annoying. What's the acceptable time of following up in Canada?

Again, my sincerest thanks.


Best Regards,

Miraculousmedal


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I think it would be acceptable now. It has been one week and for you this is a most important situation.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you very much, Auld Yin. Hoping this will be a successful application.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> I think it would be acceptable now. It has been one week and for you this is a most important situation.


And if they tell you that they want somebody to start in January, I think this is an important issue for them as well. (but you also might want to be prepared for a "no", because LMO takes longer time and maybe they prefer somebody who is already available on the Canadian market?)


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

EVHB said:


> And if they tell you that they want somebody to start in January, I think this is an important issue for them as well. (but you also might want to be prepared for a "no", because LMO takes longer time and maybe they prefer somebody who is already available on the Canadian market?)


Yes! EVHB. I actually preparing myself for that... But, am hoping and praying for a good result.


----------

